# gun jams when the wife shoots it



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

need some help trying to figure out what she is doing wrong I know its her and not the gun cause when i shoot it it is flawless rapid fire or one at a time she did fine two weeks ago but she is doing something wrong and I dont know what I new at handguns myself so I cant tell what she is doing wrong 

thanks for any help


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have her tighten her grip, she might be limp wristing....she may have shot, and figured out that the firearm didn't fly out of her hand, so she relaxed her grip enough to interfere with proper function.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*berettabone* has, I believe, left something out.
Not only must her grip be string and tight, but also her arms must be rigid yet not hyperextended.

Counsel her that, contrary to her expectations, recoil won't hurt her as long as she is holding the pistol as tightly as possible, all through the shot and its follow-through. (You might discuss with her the concept of "follow-through," what it means, and how it applies.)
New shooters tend to relax the grip, thinking that it will decrease the shock and pain of recoil. The truth, however, is that a looser grip increases the pain, letting the recoil get a "running start," and also causes jams and mis-feeds. Holding tightly consistently actually eliminates recoil pain.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

This may be off topic, but what type of pistol is it?


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

ruger sr9c thanks for the help


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know the pistol,but I'll bet you a paycheck the first 2 replies are it.


----------

